# exiGrow - Strongest All Natural Liquid Aeration



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Anyone here use this product ?

The PGA uses it on it's Valhalla Golf club and also recommends it to the schools that teaches its groundskeeper training program. The product also helps reduce water and fertilizer use.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

In what capacity did Valhalla use it? Are they still using it? Did they get paid to use it? I've tested a few products on my course that wound up being just a bunch of snake oil, but the rep sure as hell went to other local courses and said "hey, So and so is using it". I went thru the turf program at Penn State and we would always get a good laugh at these gimmicky products. Liquid aerification, Honestly? Build-ups of micro/macronutirents in a sand based green? How's that happen?At least with products like Heritage, Ronstar etc, or processes like aerification / verticutting, we can show the tangible science behind/involved in it all. It's just more snake oil and has 0 science to back up the claims. Save your money.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> In what capacity did Valhalla use it? Are they still using it? Did they get paid to use it? I've tested a few products on my course that wound up being just a bunch of snake oil, but the rep sure as hell went to other local courses and said "hey, So and so is using it". I went thru the turf program at Penn State and we would always get a good laugh at these gimmicky products. Liquid aerification, Honestly? Build-ups of micro/macronutirents in a sand based green? How's that happen?At least with products like Heritage, Ronstar etc, or processes like aerification / verticutting, we can show the tangible science behind/involved in it all. It's just more snake oil and has 0 science to back up the claims. Save your money.


While you may be right that some or most of their claims may be just fluff, they are selling a synthetic acid to break up bicarbonates that they claim to be stronger than hydrochloric acid. This synthetic acid is used in multiple concrete cleaners that are available. I know @Greendoc suggests citric acid, but this could be a safer alternative if it works.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I know this product. It was promoted to golf people 10 years ago. I tried it. Did not do as much for me as the 2 lb Citric Acid per 1000 sq ft. Citric Acid is actually safer. It is not a liquid and as far as I know, it is a food grade product.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies !


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

They are pushing this as a curavtive for saline soils, but with an added benefit of pH reducer. It's one thing to alter irrigation water high in soluble salts (with strong acids) but to remedy a soil? Haha

@Ware needs to create a snake oil forum, it'd be the fastest growing.


----------



## truSpring (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks to TLF admins for allowing us to respond directly to questions/concerns about our products. We hate to see characterizations of "snake oil" or criticisms of unrealistic claims since our products have been used for over 16 years by governments and the largest industries. exiGrow is one of hundreds of solutions that replace common dangerous products by using a natural acid replacement technology, Syntech, that has the power of 0pH but is completely safe. exiGrow is a superior replacement for common soil acidification solutions such as citric acid, sulfur, or phosphates because of Syntech--any comparable acid would kill plants and be dangerous to the user. The patented Syntech is sophisticated, but the chemical reaction is pretty basic. Since other soil acidification products have a much higher pH, these can take many years to remediate alkaline soil where exiGrow will have an immediate impact. By solubilizing the otherwise insoluble mineral salts that build up in soil, especially in areas with hard water, exiGrow makes the essential nutrients available for plant uptake and makes the soil more porous. Obviously, exiGrow is not for everyone and it isn't a magic potion for all lawn problems--we only promote it in areas of the US with alkaline soil and hard water, and we encourage homeowners to test their soil and include exiGrow as part of their overall turf management program. You can see some soil test results from golf course customers and learn more about Syntech at www.truSpring.com/pages/syntech. We welcome any questions or comments.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I know this product. It was promoted to golf people 10 years ago. I tried it. Did not do as much for me as the 2 lb Citric Acid per 1000 sq ft. Citric Acid is actually safer. It is not a liquid and as far as I know, it is a food grade product.


Does this need to be applied in growing seasons or can it be applied year round? How often?

Thanks!


----------



## truSpring (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi. We recommend about monthly applications during your growing season depending on the pH level of your soil and water hardness. You can easily check pH and moisture levels using a simple meter. If you live in an area where your lawn goes dormant for the winter, it's best to let it sleep.


----------

